# made my own torpedo holder!



## the ham man (Jul 21, 2010)

it may look like crap but im 15 so its the best I could do, and hey it better than it laying down. it is just a slick though sorry about the blurryness


----------



## the ham man (Jul 21, 2010)

close up of holder. I used electrical wire and a paper clip. no melting required, just bending


----------



## the ham man (Jul 21, 2010)

last shot


----------



## peejrey (Jul 21, 2010)

Well you're ahead of me i'm 15 and all i've got are round bottoms. I wish i had a torpedo.


----------



## the ham man (Jul 21, 2010)

thanks peejrey. where do u dig. ur area may not have as many torpedos as the maryland area.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 22, 2010)

[]Yeah!,...What he said![] I always wondered if an "Egg cup" would work for that too?


----------



## peejrey (Jul 22, 2010)

The thing is I have over 300 bottles, none have been dug. BUT one it's an Embossed DR. Pepper 10-2 and 4 bottle. The land I live on used to be my great grandfathers. I know he lived here before 1900. I found it on the bank of our creek. That were he dumped all of his trash, (including his bottles) So i've got a small dump behind my house I'm going to dig it out this winter. Yeah it's a story, but you should see the stuff i've found with the metal detector.


----------



## peejrey (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey Joe! I'm gonna try an egg carton for my round bottoms.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 22, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> []Yeah!,...What he said![] I always wondered if an "Egg cup" would work for that too?


 
 Anyone interested in seeing my egg cup collection? And no... I wouldn't try that, Joe!


----------



## the ham man (Jul 22, 2010)

yeah that might work. go for it!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 22, 2010)

Peerjay - I would love to see the stuff you've found with a metal detector!

 Ham-man - very inventive!


----------



## the ham man (Jul 22, 2010)

thanks pyshoddodle. i got the idea of using electrical wire from some of the stands I had seen people make on the forum. they melted the wire instead of bending it, but its the same concept. when i get older I will probably make a better stand for it and the others i might have aquired


----------



## peejrey (Jul 22, 2010)

Here's what i've started to restore.


----------



## peejrey (Jul 22, 2010)

I also found a large deposit of Slag (Smelted Iron ore(USED)


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 22, 2010)

What're big chunks of slag doing on a farm? Hmmm....


----------



## peejrey (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't live to far from where there was an iron smelting factory whom dumped there slag into a creek, and contaminated it. I have swam in it to and the creek bed is made totally out of slag.[] I still don't know how it got there though.


----------



## Blackglass (Jul 24, 2010)

Heh, I recently made a holder for my round bottom J. R. Champlin Ginger Ale. I'm 15 too, so mine doesn't look too show worthy either....


----------



## the ham man (Jul 25, 2010)

i didnt realize there were so many 15 year olds on the forum. i really like your holder blackglass.


----------



## peejrey (Jul 25, 2010)

I would've never even thought of that blackglass. Cool[]
 I'm going to try that to see if it'll work.


----------



## photolitherland (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, I had no idea there were so many other young peoples on here. I thought I was the only one... That holder looks legit by the way.


----------



## JustGlass (Jul 28, 2010)

I made a redneck  torpedo bottle holder.


----------



## Nickevlau (Jul 28, 2010)

LOL LOL LOL....!!!!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 1, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: pyshodoodle
> 
> Anyone interested in seeing my egg cup collection?


 

 You bet Kate! []


----------



## Blackglass (Aug 1, 2010)

Thank you for the comments guys!


----------

